# Ready for a fight



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Ready for A fight*_


Our governor has said what we have known for a long time:



Many decades ago Captain Wilson Hubbard initiated overnight fishing trips for the serious fishermen/women:



The American Red Snapper, Grouper, and Amberjack were thick. 

Today, for those who wish to take their fishing to the next level, these extended trips remain extremely productive. 

For those who are, 'Ready for a fight' the mighty Amberjacks are more than willing to oblige. 

The range of this fighting-machine is extensive:



Friday, May 1, 2020, Amberjack season opens:



The weekend weather is Picture Florida Perfect:



The AJ's will be running huge and ready for a fight:



What can we expect? PLENTY! Let's take a look:

2014:







2015:





2016:





2017:



2018:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A real man:



A real woman:

















2019:



Hungry yet?



Those are not just burgers; they are Tammy Burgers. 

Think that's something? You would not believe a Tammy Dinner.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

What to do with all those Amberjacks? 

Fantastic on the grill, and then there is the best of the best... Smoked Amberjack dip:



Think May is something? It is! 

But that's not all. You will not believe June:



Why pay thousands for a therapist when we have, for a fraction of the cost the...



Our governor has said what we have known for a long time...
Hunting and Fishing are Essential.
Essential, and we are...


_*Ready for a fight*_



Credits:
Hubbard's Marina
St. Pete Times. 
Windfinder
Wikipodia
Caller Times


----------

